# Living In Kalymnos



## Stuart read (Nov 6, 2011)

Any English living on this island as we are looking at moving here


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum

Fingers crossed someone who lives there comes along to say hello


----------



## EriEli (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello out there!

I don't live in kalymnos but my fiancé and I have spent many wonderful holidays there. I have met one British woman there. I can't remember her name off the top of my head but she owns the only English pub/bar in Masouri. She told me she even keeps it open in the winter. She has been there for about 20 years or so - married to a Kalymnian. I will write back if I remember her name. There are also lots of other expats there that have moved there for the climbing. I am sure any of the climbing agencies in Masouri could connect you with people if they aren't already on this forum.

Good luck!


----------



## GR Joe (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi I spent 2 years living on Kos, which is right next to kalymnos (we could see it from our house) and visited many times. I wouldnt recommend living there if you are looking for work - unless you are a mountaineer or a fisherman. Both Islands are 100% dependant on the tourist season and all work dries up in the winter.the only way to survive there is to work 24/7 during the seaon so as to have enough money to last out the winter.
medical facilities are also an issue -they are almost non existant- you have to go to Kos for the nearest hospital and for anything serious you have to go to Athens.

If you are retiring there you may find it ok -it certainly is beutiful and peaceful and the food is unbelievable. The Island is very mountainous and rugged though - not exactly easy going on foot and forget it if you are disabled.
Personally I would recommend Kos rather than Kalymnos.
best of luck with your move


----------



## Cragrat (Oct 15, 2013)

@GR Joe

I agree with your comment on your "looking for work" comment. 

I have just returned from Kalymnos after a 2 week... amazing, mind blowing climbing trip. I certainly would like to live there and am exploring how to make it possible. The best work option I believe is to have a job that one can do remotely to a certain extent on not rely on local work. I am in IT as a project manager living and working in Johannesburg, South Africa and do a lot of remote PM work in Africa, Middle east and Cyprus across 21 countries without having to be there. This may be unique to my particular trade and specific situation... but it it something to consider.

You comment on medical services is also very valid.

Cheers 
Colin


----------

